# Home Laser Hair Removal



## annabellethecat (Mar 22, 2011)

I saw a laser hair removal kit at Costco and wondered if any of you ladies had tried it or something similar for facial hair. It's expensive, $400, and I have found mixed reviews of it online. Any tips for facial hair removal greatly appreciated.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 22, 2011)

Was it No No cos I was looking at that myself. I think it's cheaper at Sephora.com. I don't have much body hair so I wonder if it's worth it.


----------



## annabellethecat (Mar 23, 2011)

I think it was called something like Biolite but I have seen similar looking ones with different names. I will check out Sephora and see what they have. Thank you for the info.


----------



## Emma (Mar 23, 2011)

I bought one about 5 years ago but never used it, it would take me forever to do them all one by one. God knows where it is these days.


----------



## Filly (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow I've never even heard of home laser kits!

I would live to have my bikini line lasered, but can't justify the expense. Plus, I know it sounds silly but I'm not sure I am at a stage where I can spread my legs for a beautician yet. 

What have been others' experiences of either bikini/brazilian waxing or laser hair removal at the beautician?

Meanwhile, i'm going to check out this 'No No' or 'Biolete' business! If anyone tries them let us all know how it worked out!


----------



## mel (Mar 28, 2011)

I have seen these online myself and debated about a week or so to order one...finally after reading so many reviews I didnt. I wish I knew someone perosnally who could give a true testament about it.


----------



## Brenda (Mar 28, 2011)

I am pretty skeptical about an at home laser being all that effective.

For $400 you could get four or more sessions of laser hair removal done professionally and I can attest that actually works.

Brenda


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 28, 2011)

Brenda said:


> I am pretty skeptical about an at home laser being all that effective.
> 
> For $400 you could get four or more sessions of laser hair removal done professionally and I can attest that actually works.
> 
> Brenda


I know that the 'no no' requires you to buff it off after you use the laser but the reviews are good. The price isn't though.

The thing with professional laser hair removal is that I understood that they charge by the square inch but what if you have a dozen hairs spread out and just don't want to deal with tweezing or shaving (stubble, ingrowns, etc.)--what's a girl to do?

Correct me if I'm wrong about the square inch thing--my friends that have had it done had it 5-7 years ago so things might have changed since.


----------



## annabellethecat (Mar 29, 2011)

I had professional laser hair removal and the clinic charged by the area, for example upper lip and chin, underarms, lower leg. I paid about 1200 dollars for unlimited treatments for facial hair. This was in 1999. I had about 60 treatments before the clinic shut down But it was great while it lasted. It worked great but now about 3 years after the last treatment the hair is starting to grow back:doh: I have been tweezing but I can't keep up with it and I don't know where do go from here. It is just so aggravating.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Mar 29, 2011)

You normally can get hair removal treatments on groupon. My friend got 4 or six treatments for one area (chin, upper lip and I forgot the last area) for $99. When I can afford it, I will be getting some. She also snagged some dermabrasion treatments for the same price.


----------



## annabellethecat (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you Jewels. That is good to know.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Mar 29, 2011)

Groupon is :wubu:


----------



## MaryClaire (Apr 4, 2011)

My dermatologist told me that electrolysis is the way to go for removing facial hair. He said laser hair removal doesn't last - the hair grows back. Electrolysis actually kills the hair follicle so it does not.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've gone to a "laser spa" place for hair removal, total of all the appointments for one area of the body cost me about $1200 and I honestly thought the results were so-so and they told me I was an excellent candidate for it (light skin, dark hair.) However, my mother had excellent results with it.. I think because her hair is more coarse. I'm not sure how the at home kit would compare though.


----------



## annabellethecat (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks MaryClaire and ThatGirl. Yeah, I think your doctor is right MaryClaire. The laser treatments worked great at first but now 3 years later most of the hair seems to be growing back so it obviously wasn't killed. ThatGirl, I have light skin and dark coarse hair so I was a good candidate for laser treatment too. Glad it worked better for your mom. I guess it works better on some people than others. I think I am going to have to go back to electrolysis which I am dreading because it hurts like heck.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 8, 2011)

I always wanted wanted one of those removal machines but my hair is light, so it's not a good candidate for it. The one at costco said it's not for fair hair. I was bummed. I'd like to be hair free on my legs and pits..


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 8, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> I always wanted wanted one of those removal machines but my hair is light, so it's not a good candidate for it. The one at costco said it's not for fair hair. I was bummed. I'd like to be hair free on my legs and pits..


My body hair is very fair, sparse and light so I'm not a candidate for that myself. But because it's all of the above, electrolysis seems to be overkill too.


----------

